# LRS POC



## 03er (Aug 16, 2011)

Afternoon Gents,

I'm looking to link up with a NG LRS unit.  I've combed the LRS discussions and have been unable to find a LRS POC IVO Washington, DC.  I recently called the 104th LRS out of Pennsylvania only to be told they were no more.  Furthermore, my attempts to contact the LRS unit with 1-158 CAV of the Maryland NG have also been unsuccessful.  Any advice/guidance would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 16, 2011)

Go register at ArmyParatrooper.org

They have a few East Coast LRS folks there.
RI has an Airborne Company IIRC, or you could go SF.


----------



## pardus (Aug 16, 2011)

There are only two NG LRS units as far as I know, one in Indiana (C Co 2-152nd) and one in Texas.
Yes RI does have an Airborne unit, C Coy 1/143 Airborne Infantry (poc,  SSG Michael Davis/401-374-9038/michael.t.davis2@us.army.mil.)


----------



## 03er (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 12, 2012)

Co H 121st IN (ABN)(LRS) is still around.  Location:  Atlanta, Ga.  May be a little far for you.  They are now part of the 3-108th CAV.

Please PM me and I'll link you up with the Readiness NCO if desired.


----------



## pardus (Jan 12, 2012)

Spider6 said:


> Co H 121st IN (ABN)(LRS) is still around. Location: Atlanta, Ga. May be a little far for you. They are now part of the 3-108th CAV.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll link you up with the Readiness NCO if desired.


 
Interesting, I was under the impression there were only Guard LRS units left in TX and IN.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 12, 2012)

pardus said:


> Interesting, I was under the impression there were only Guard LRS units left in TX and IN.


Alaska has the 297th BfSB LRSC as well


----------



## pardus (Jan 12, 2012)

reed11b said:


> Alaska has the 297th BfSB LRSC as well


 
OK, I guess they are expanding again then. 

Well, before I say that,  how long has that unit been around?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 12, 2012)

pardus said:


> ...Well, before I say that, how long has that unit been around?


 
We had a LRS guy (25-series) strap hang with us on our last trip.  They have been around a while if I remember correctly from the stories he had.


----------



## pardus (Jan 12, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> We had a LRS guy (25-series) strap hang with us on our last trip. They have been around a while if I remember correctly from the stories he had.


 
Hmm, I guess my info was wrong. Danke.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 12, 2012)

pardus said:


> OK, I guess they are expanding again then.
> 
> Well, before I say that, how long has that unit been around?


 
They have been around a long time as an unofficial LRSD, but as a Dept of Army recognized and funded LRSC they are new. Little over a year old IIRC.
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Jan 12, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> We had a LRS guy (25-series) strap hang with us on our last trip. They have been around a while if I remember correctly from the stories he had.


 
Was it an old E-5 with an old school mustache? 
Reed


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 12, 2012)

reed11b said:


> Was it an old E-5 with an old school mustache?
> Reed


 
Nope, he was a young guy...maybe 24 or 25...


----------



## Tommy Patrick (Jan 12, 2013)

I know this thread is a little old but I have an up to date list of current guard LRS units

Georgia C Co 3-108 CAV ( Co H 121 previosly and my current unit)
Texas
Indiana (Have friends from F Co 425 serving there)
Maryland  (Have a friend in this unit)
Alaska (Confirmed with them last week)
Alabama (Have a friend in this unit)
Nebraska


----------



## KwJ (May 26, 2013)

504th Battlefield Surveillance Brigade


----------

